# Millennium rush



## lucifer_principle (Oct 26, 2005)

What were you doing right before the new millennium. Do you even remember? That would be DEC 31, 1999 at 11:59 pm. May say a lot about your consequent years as your mental clock was reset to zero


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 26, 2005)

Trying to get the baby back to sleep.


----------

